# Shout out to the Christains



## Jags (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you for Santa Clause, he was very good to me this year. I got home from work yesterday to a late present (backordered). I've saved almost every cork that me and swmbo have drank since we've been living together (almost 5 years) and this seems like the perfect place to store them.


----------



## Caplan (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great! I almost thought it was a photoshop edited image at first. Is it one of the acrylic ones?


----------



## Jags (Jan 4, 2007)

No photoshop, I'm not that skilled. Yes to acrylic. We saw a similar one at Three Fox Vineyards back in October and I had a fit about wanting one and she pulled the old,"you don't need that", then found me one. The same company makes a martini glass that size and now she wants one of those.


----------



## Luc (Jan 4, 2007)

Jags said:


> Thank you for Santa Clause, he was very good to me this year. I got home from work yesterday to a late present (backordered). I've saved almost every cork that me and swmbo have drank since we've been living together (almost 5 years) and this seems like the perfect place to store them.



Now let me see........How many bottles is that ?????

My, My we are modest aren't we  

Great gift though.

Luc


----------



## Caplan (Jan 4, 2007)

Jags said:


> she pulled the old,"you don't need that", then found me one.


Ha ha! My SWMBO and Parents-In-law bought me an Edinburgh Crystal Decanter for my port and a great corkscrew for Xmas. Looking back I mentioned both of them in passing _months_ ago.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 4, 2007)

That is so cool. I need one of those. I save all of my corks as well and put them in a wicker basket. That glass is totally cool though.

Smurfe


----------



## Jags (Jan 4, 2007)

We haven't counted them yet although I did try to goad her into betting how many are there. I see us one night in front of the tv with piles of them spread over the livingroom floor. I've been using cellartracker.com for a year and we drank 252 bottles in 2006 (that includes parties we threw) but we've been doing more wine every year so I'm guessing 600 corks.


----------



## FentonCellars (Jan 5, 2007)

Now that is one heck of a GREAT gift! 

All of my requests for wine supplies or stuff I guess went in Santa's ears and out the other. Oh well, but just as soon as our local store opened, I was in the front door, handing a bottle of my first batch to the owner and buying my next kit (Vintner Reserve - Pinot Noir by WineExperts).


----------

